# Tubes for pfs



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

hey i like a light pull and am making a pfs out of 1cm thick cutting board, i am getting tubes and right now 2040 is the cheapest for me but i was wondering if 2 2040 tubes per side would be too heavy, and i heard that a single 2040 is way to light, could you guys please shed some light on this, thanks a lot
-Pea


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you should buy flatbands for controlable power of the bands...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Have tried both looping 2040 tubes and two straight tubes per fork and the result are not consistent, well they were not for me. One per fork at 8 inches from pouch tie to fork worked best for me. For me single 2040 is fine for shooting 5/16 steel ball, 1/2 inch tracer marbles, 1/4 inch steel ball but not so good for BBs or anything else. The 1842 is still a light pull and you can shoot more with it the 2040 is disappointing on many levels but it is till a good choice if you want very light pull and don't mind being limited with it. Tubes do last way way longer than flatbands but for stability and greater control more consistent hits it is flatbands hands down.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

k il go with a 1842, or even chained rubber bands


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

peash00ter said:


> k il go with a 1842, or even chained rubber bands


If you are going to go with rubber bands rather than the trouble of chaining them give the 107 rubber bands a shot, they are easier to change and they will shoot better for you.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

so 107 rubber bands are more powerful than 2040 tube, and i like chains because it makes for an easy attachment, all i have to do is drill a hole


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Where you live you should be able to get 107 bands for Staples or Office Depot.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Forgot to add. I use chained #64 bands on mine and it is what is on the Avatar. One word of advice, when you are shooting the PFS for the first time get into pfshooter's You Tube vids and stick your nose in the instructions and stay there until you fully understand how to shoot this thing. If this your first one I think I would recommend you use a leather glove on the sling shot hand just to be safe. Also the weaker bands in the beginning will be easier to control and won't do any damage on messed up shots.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

4 strands of 2040 won't work for u.. u said u want light pull, i would go for 2 short strands of 1745 or just wat Dgui said ( he is the PFS master here, not me







).
And yah, i am shooting a PFS, and i can tell u that its way more comfy to shoot it with flatbands








.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

sounds good, il just shoot airsofts for a while, but i bareback shoot so i shouldnt hit my hand too many times


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

im thinking of getting some rubber band gun bands since one guy on the forum managed to get 170 fps with a .50cal and thats pretty good, but id only do a 2 or 3 band chain instead of a 4


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Are u talking about Henry's #107 rubber bands?. if so, all u need is 1 band each side on ur PFS and it will be perfect.

U just cut each one of those bands and u attach it, as easy as that.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

so 107s r better on pfs's than chains, and also how fast do 107s shoot, i mean they seem pretty weak


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

peash00ter said:


> so 107s r better on pfs's than chains, and also how fast do 107s shoot, i mean they seem pretty weak


Exacly, in my opinion, u dont need more than 1 band of #107 on each side. and dont chain them up, it would just be a waste, and it wont give u the best results.

Best results, in my opinion, will be given to u by, as i said before, 1 x 107# rubber band on each side of the PFS.

Those bands are really good!. they are cheap and very comfy to use/pull, very easy to attach, almost no hand slaps,and they have a very nice power also!

For example, i took little stones from the ground (not even close to be round-shaped) and i shoot some coke cans from lets say 5-6 meters away.. and it just EASILY penetrated it from both sides!, i didnt even have to pull it to the max.

And i shot them around 1000 shots before they broke, and i was more than stisfied with them.

I highly recommed u those bands, and i think it will fit great to a PFS.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

wow both sides, ru serious. yeah il pick some up, and il chain them for my larger slingshot for in the hat


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree the 107's for the PFS is tops.


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

kk il try to find those at office depot, or something like that


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

wow, i found one online, 50 per lb and a lb is 7bux, so 25 band sets for 7 bux, sounds nice


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're planning on using rubber bands whether chained or 107's remember they are very different in quality from one maker to another, some are pure gum rubber some are not, make sure of what you are buying or you might be disappointed. I have used 107's for quite awhile on some of my naturals they are fine for heavy projectiles at short to medium range, but dont expect them to measure up to TB or latex like Tex sells..


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah i know harpers, and im getting the kind that they recommend allience sterling brand, i understand thou because all i have been using is crappy tube, but i made a very weak chain and i am impressed with rubber bands, i mean most rocks i use are quite small, i am not in need of more power because i only target shoot and i am limited in space


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

peash00ter said:


> yeah i know harpers, and im getting the kind that they recommend allience sterling brand, i understand thou because all i have been using is crappy tube, but i made a very weak chain and i am impressed with rubber bands, i mean most rocks i use are quite small, i am not in need of more power because i only target shoot and i am limited in space


I remind u!, buy the ones "Henry From Panama" is using.


----------

